# Things You Should know When You Visit Egypt!



## hendy (Jul 10, 2010)

I enjoy telling people what they should be trying when they go on egypt tours
VISA’S: Visas are required for all nationalities. Many country's citizens can obtain one upon entry however citizens of some countries are required to obtain their visa from a consulate before arriving. Although most airlines can tell you whether one is required for your entry prior to arrival, it would be best to check with the closest Egyptian consulate or Embassy to be certain.

Passport Note: Passports must be valid for at least six months beyond the period of visit. Example: If you plan to enter Egypt on January 01 and depart on January 15 your passport must not expire before July 16. 

MEDICAL REQUIREMENTS: Normally no immunizations are required or needed. If you have recently been traveling in an area known to be experiencing problems you should obtain a health certificate before arrival. While in Egypt drink the filtered bottle water or the mineral water. Also be sure to bring any prescriptions you might need. And don’t forget to prepare for the “Pharaoh’s curse” with a bottle of Imodium or similar. Be careful of fresh fruit juices as they may be diluted with local non-filtered water
CURRENCY: The local currency is the Egyptian pound (LE). 1 LE = 100 piasters. Banks are opened in major hotels for 24 hrs. Credit cards are widely used in major hotels & restaurants. Charges will be in Egyptian pounds. The exchange rate floats and changes daily. You can check the current rate on-line at 
You do not need to change money prior to arrival as most currencies are accepted, especially US dollars, by all establishments EXCEPT you must use Egyptian pounds for antiquity site entry fees.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have read that (at least for the Netherlands) the passport has to be valid for only two months (tourists) and six months for business people.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> I have read that (at least for the Netherlands) the passport has to be valid for only two months (tourists) and six months for business people.




Where did you read that? The Netherlands is part of Europe and I can't see the Egyptian government making an exception for one country. I would be happy for the link to be posted 
Frequent travellers will tell you that most countries insist on your passport having six months left on it when you are scheduled to leave their country. 

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

for the Dutch: Vraag uw Visum aan via CIBT Visumdienst |Zakelijke visa |Toeristen visa |CIBT Visumdienst Nederland (although there is some contradiction, I have sent them an email)
for the English: CIBT: Global Visa and Passport Professionals!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have received a response: visa on arrival: 2 months. Through embassy: 6 months. (this is for Dutch passport holders)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> I have received a response: visa on arrival: 2 months. Through embassy: 6 months. (this is for Dutch passport holders)



Hi

I think you may have misunderstood as we are not talking about visas but about how many years and months that a passport is still valid for, this is why we are saying there must be 6 months plus the amount of time of "usage" left in your passport when you are visiting most countries. 


Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

GM1 
Had a look at the website, you used as a source, and entered a number of passport/visa combinations that we have used in the past 6months, and found the answers not very accurate and at times confusing. As for the costs, they are just a rip-off.
The best place for infomation re visas is the local consulate for the country you are visiting, or these days with pre-border clearance the airline that you are flying as if you don't have valid visa's for your desination country you won't be able to board.

As alot of readers will reside in Egypt, if you require visa's for other middle eastern country, it may cheaper to get visa in Cairo rather than at the boarder. Last month we got caught visiting Syria, we had contacted the Syrian Embassey In Cairo, and were advised us as we are travelling on a NZ passport it would be 50le per visa to get it at the embassy or it would be no problem to get at the boarder. So when we got to the boarder we got a surpise when they wanted $95AUD per passport, as there were 4 of us, I got very little change out 250GBP. 
Further enquires have revealed that as we reside in Egypt it would have only cost 50le at the local embassy but as we purchased them at the boarder we were charged the cost of visa for issuer of the passport, since local Syrian Embassy for NZ is located in Aussie we were charged $95Aussie each.


----------

